# Newbie Tool Questions



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

slovak044 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a newbie to the trade haven't even fully been accepted into my apprenticeship yet but i wanted to start gathering up some tools so i had a few questions.
> 
> 1. would it be better to by a set like this http://www.service.kleintools.com/Tools/PRD/Category/Journeyman%20Tool%20Sets%20TOOLSET-JMANSETS/Product/80141 or just go piece by piece.
> 
> ...


Commercial or residential work? Any idea of what type of electrical work you will be doing?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

You work at Sears?

Buy the Craftsman tools, they'll do you just fine and you can't beat the ease of the warranty (especially for screwdrivers). You of all people should know that.

You're going to own more than one of each tool you buy, especially cutters and pliers, so don't get too caught up on the brand.

Oh, Sears has Channellock too, they're also quality and a good value.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

My advice is to not buy all of one brand of tool and to buy decent but inexpensive stuff at first until you know what you like or are looking for in a tool.

Also, take every opportunity on site to use or hold a tool that looks interesting or comfortable, with the owner's permission of course.


----------



## slovak044 (Apr 16, 2012)

electrictim510 said:


> Commercial or residential work? Any idea of what type of electrical work you will be doing?


All I know is inside wireman


----------



## slovak044 (Apr 16, 2012)

Frasbee said:


> You work at Sears?
> 
> Buy the Craftsman tools, they'll do you just fine and you can't beat the ease of the warranty (especially for screwdrivers). You of all people should know that.
> 
> ...


If I go with craftsman should I go with the professional series or jugs the regular ?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

slovak044 said:


> If I go with craftsman should I go with the professional series or jugs the regular ?


I like the pro series stuff. The "regular" might not hold up to the day to day, but I could be wrong. I started out with the "electrician 4 piece combo" pack. Came with linemans, *****, needlenose, and strippers. I still use the strippers after 5 years, and retired those linemans to my at-home-tool-box. ***** and needlenose I gave away, but they were fine.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

slovak044 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a newbie to the trade haven't even fully been accepted into my apprenticeship yet but i wanted to start gathering up some tools so i had a few questions.
> 
> 1. would it be better to by a set like this http://www.service.kleintools.com/T...yman Tool Sets TOOLSET-JMANSETS/Product/80141 or just go piece by piece.
> 
> ...


That is good to start out with,,Get your self a tool belt as well somthing like this , That is the one I use but you don't have to buy the most exspensive one out there but that will just give you an idea of what to get..Good luck.......:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> That is good to start out with,,Get your self a tool belt as well somthing like this , That is the one I use but you don't have to buy the most exspensive one out there but that will just give you an idea of what to get..Good luck.......:thumbup::thumbup:


You are such an Oxy whore.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

slovak044 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a newbie to the trade haven't even fully been accepted into my apprenticeship yet but i wanted to start gathering up some tools so i had a few questions.
> 
> 1. would it be better to by a set like this http://www.service.kleintools.com/T...yman Tool Sets TOOLSET-JMANSETS/Product/80141 or just go piece by piece.
> 
> ...


You will not need all of that, don't waste your money.

You will have a tool list as a first year. Stick to it.
I would invest in the following for all around work:

1- 11 in 1 Klein Screwdriver. This will replace most nut drivers we commonly use.
1- Klein #2 4" Phillips Screw Driver. (you will find out why)
1- Klein 6" regular screwdriver (I prefer square shank)
1- 9" Klein Linemans side cutters (It doesn't matter which model but avoid anything with fancy grips, you will like like a noob)
1- pair of Ideal strippers that will strip up to #10 and have cutters for 6-32 and 8-32s
1-25' Klein tape measure, I prefer 3/4"

1-Hacksaw. The best one you can afford

Get a small tool pouch that will hold these everyday tools (except the hacksaw) They will become an extension of your hand.

If you get a tool pouch that holds every tool you own and wear it, you will injure you back and appear to be a noob.

Second,
Buy a small 1/4" socket kit with a hard plastic case. Do not buy a set that has a mix of 1/4", 3/8" and 1/2" you will not usually need more than one set at a time, if you do, buy a separate 3/8 set or a combo 3/8" & 1/2" if you think you need to.

Get a 3lb short handled "baby sledge" hammer (sometimes called a drill)
Get a 3/4" chisel to use for chipping out concrete.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> You work at Sears?
> 
> Buy the Craftsman tools, they'll do you just fine and you can't beat the ease of the warranty (especially for screwdrivers). You of all people should know that.
> 
> ...


 I second the Channellock stuff plus Sears sells Wiha doesn't it? Those acrewdrivers are good.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

jrannis said:


> Get a 3lb short handled "baby sledge" hammer (sometimes called a drill)
> Get a 3/4" chisel to use for chipping out concrete.


That's what a Hilti is for.


----------



## Bagels (Dec 15, 2011)

First off, is op union apprentiship vb or not? I am a union apprentice and have way more tools in my tool bag than whats on my list, but I typically like being prepared for anything. I wouldn't worry about carrying an actual tool belt with you. I have a small 5 pocket clip on pouch that I use when I need more than what my pockets can hold. You will find that if you.have a shirt pocket all screws, nuts and whatever will go in there. If you don't dig the pocketed shirts than get a cheap canvas nail pouch. Less than a dollar and will last you a while. Get the bare minimum of whats on your list, after your first day you will have a.much better idea of what you will need to buy and in what priority you will need it.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bagels said:


> First off, is op union apprentiship vb or not? I am a union apprentice and have way more tools in my tool bag than whats on my list, but I typically like being prepared for anything. I wouldn't worry about carrying an actual tool belt with you. I have a small 5 pocket clip on pouch that I use when I need more than what my pockets can hold. You will find that if you.have a shirt pocket all screws, nuts and whatever will go in there. If you don't dig the pocketed shirts than get a cheap canvas nail pouch. Less than a dollar and will last you a while. Get the bare minimum of whats on your list, after your first day you will have a.much better idea of what you will need to buy and in what priority you will need it.


I don't see how you can be prepared for anything without a good tool belt set up . 
Walking around with your tools in your pockets is just unprofessional in my opinion.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Bagels said:


> First off, is op union apprentiship vb or not? I am a *union apprentice and have way more tools in my tool bag than whats on my list*, but I typically like being prepared for anything. I wouldn't worry about carrying an actual tool belt with you. I have a small 5 pocket clip on pouch that I use when I need more than what my pockets can hold. You will find that if you.have a shirt pocket all screws, nuts and whatever will go in there. If you don't dig the pocketed shirts than get a cheap canvas nail pouch. Less than a dollar and will last you a while. Get the bare minimum of whats on your list, after your first day you will have a.much better idea of what you will need to buy and in what priority you will need it.


..so your above the rules?


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> I don't see how you can be prepared for anything without a good tool belt set up .
> Walking around with your tools in your pockets is just unprofessional in my opinion.


I'd rather be looking at it than looking for it! :thumbsup:



360max said:


> ..so your above the rules?


So if one or more tools would make your life loads easier, you wouldn't want them because some fatass in a union office decided they're for other trades?

Alright then. :whistling2:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

bubb_tubbs said:


> I'd rather be looking at it than looking for it! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the tool list is set up for everything you would need under normal conditions, anything else is *supplied by the employer.* You dont have to do without a tool you need thats not on the list, just have your forman order it for you.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

360max said:


> the tool list is set up for everything you would need under normal conditions, anything else is *supplied by the employer.* You dont have to do without a tool you need thats not on the list, just have your forman order it for you.


My company supplies PVC cutters and power tools but will not provide me with a drywall saw for finishing, tin snips for supporting boxes on metal studs, claw hammer for slab work (ball peen is on list) or cable cutters for cutting suite feeders. Wire strippers are for convenience only.


----------



## Bagels (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't think walking around with a pair of kleins and a screwdriver is unproffesional. Everything beyong that merits a pouch, if I need more than a pouch can carry then I just bring in the tool bag.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

Acadian9 said:


> My company supplies PVC cutters and power tools but will not provide me with a drywall saw for finishing, tin snips for supporting boxes on metal studs, claw hammer for slab work (ball peen is on list) or cable cutters for cutting suite feeders. Wire strippers are for convenience only.


My company provides power tools but I prefer to use my own cordless stuff, primarily because it's lighter, newer, more powerful and more ergonomic and I like the freedom to be able to do so without somebody getting on my case for it.

Anyways, due to the risk of turning this into a debate totally off-topic of the OP, I'll be quiet now. :thumbsup:


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

Having started my apprenticeship a little under a year ago, I had a lot of the same questions as you. Here's what I've learned.

1) I bought my tools individually, instead of as a set, since then you're getting exactly what you want/need, without a bunch of extras.

2) I only have a couple of Klein tools. I think the success of Klein is perhaps on nostalgia of a superior product by older electricians, and good marketing. I've developed a preference for Knipex pliers(available at Lowe's) and Wera and Wiha screwdrivers(purchased online). However, I had a set of Mastercraft Maximum screwdrivers to start with(roughly equivalent to Craftsman Pro) that got me by. I just found that the layered rubber and plastic on the handles began to come apart pretty quickly.

3) I think tool belt or bag is more of a preference thing. I have a Kuny's brand bag, that I really like. However, the plant that I work in frowns on tool belts because it's a good way to get hung up on stuff(lots of moving parts, bad way to get dragged into a conveyor belt - it's happened). However, I prefer it, because then I don't have all of my tools strapped to me all the time, and can easily pick up/put down/re-adjust. I think lots of the residential and maybe commercial guys have more of a preference to belts, though.

4) Get yourself a basic tool list, and pick up the essentials. I'm still buying tools occasionally, based on what I've determined I need. On my first day, I had:

Lineman's pliers(9", Klein Tools. Working in construction, an integrated fish-tape puller has been valuable for me).
Side cutters(8", Klein Tools. These have since been replaced with Knipex - my j-man blew up my first pair in my first 2 weeks).
Wire strippers(Klein Tools, solid/stranded. These feel really flimsy. The cutting edges are pretty dull and the lock-close lever on mine are already broken, and I barely use them. I'll be replacing these with something else).
Heavy-shank blade screwdriver(Klein tools, 6"/7/16" tip. I like the grip on this one for non-conventional grips. This gets used more for hammering, prying, twisting, chipping, and chiselling than it does for turning screws).
Pump pliers(10", Channellock. I've since replaced them with Knipex, which I like tons better. I've now got 4 sets of pump pliers. A small set of Knipex Cobras, 2 10" Cobras, and a pair of 15" Knipex Alligators. I tend to need them a lot, and these beat the pants off the Channellocks).

I won't say lots on screwdrivers, since I'm in Canada, and most of the stuff I need is Robertson. I carry 11 screwdrivers regularly, and 6 are Robertson tips. I think this is quite a bit different in the States.

Working in industrial construction and maintenance, I also tend to have a lot of uses for my socket set(I supplied), hex keys, nut drivers, and wrenches. If you're working in a similar field, let me know, and I'll shoot you a PM with my tool list and timeline, maybe it'll help.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

CanadianBrad said:


> 3) I think tool belt or bag is more of a preference thing. I have a Kuny's brand bag, that I really like. However, the plant that I work in frowns on tool belts because it's a good way to get hung up on stuff(lots of moving parts, bad way to get dragged into a conveyor belt - it's happened). However, I prefer it, because then I don't have all of my tools strapped to me all the time, and can easily pick up/put down/re-adjust. I think lots of the residential and maybe commercial guys have more of a preference to belts, though.


I do industrial and commercial and pretty much operate the same way - belt, drill bag and tool bag for commercial, carry my open top tote around with me for industrial.



CanadianBrad said:


> Wire strippers(Klein Tools, solid/stranded. These feel really flimsy. The cutting edges are pretty dull and the lock-close lever on mine are already broken, and I barely use them. I'll be replacing these with something else).
> Heavy-shank blade screwdriver(Klein tools, 6"/7/16" tip. I like the grip on this one for non-conventional grips. This gets used more for hammering, prying, twisting, chipping, and chiselling than it does for turning screws).


When I used Kleins, I'd drill the rivet out of the strippers to get rid of that stupid lock as soon as I purchased a new set. :laughing:

Since you mentioned Wera, I highly recommend the square shank Chisel Driver flat they have as a beater screwdriver. It has a through-steel cap on the handle so you don't bust it to hell after a few months of smashy-smashy.


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

bubb_tubbs said:


> I do industrial and commercial and pretty much operate the same way - belt, drill bag and tool bag for commercial, carry my open top tote around with me for industrial.
> 
> 
> When I used Kleins, I'd drill the rivet out of the strippers to get rid of that stupid lock as soon as I purchased a new set. :laughing:
> ...


See, I never minded that lock on my Klein strippers. I've just found the cutting edges to be junk, and when a minor part like that fails, I view it as poor quality. If you as a manufacturer are going to bother to put something on a tool, it should work, not just be slapped on half-assed.

I looked at the Wera chisel driver, too. However, the Klein driver is cheaper(essential on a beater tool, in my opinion), more readily available(thanks, Home Depot), and because it's my only Klein screwdriver, it's easy to find in my pouch. Glad to see someone likes them, though. I'll give it a try.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

CanadianBrad said:


> See, I never minded that lock on my Klein strippers. I've just found the cutting edges to be junk, and when a minor part like that fails, I view it as poor quality. If you as a manufacturer are going to bother to put something on a tool, it should work, not just be slapped on half-assed.
> 
> I looked at the Wera chisel driver, too. However, the Klein driver is cheaper(essential on a beater tool, in my opinion), more readily available(thanks, Home Depot), and because it's my only Klein screwdriver, it's easy to find in my pouch. Glad to see someone likes them, though. I'll give it a try.


The strippers' screw cutters in particular are garbage. I completely wore them out doing fire alarm in a single parking garage where all we had were 8-32 2" screws in the van. 12 cuts and the edges were rounded enough that they would jam the tool when you would close it. 

I took them back and got a replacement under warranty but I don't need that kind of headache from a tool. I use one of those one-size-fits-all strippers now, which are cheaper, have much better cutting edges, and have a greater range of effective stripping sizes without you having to turn them on their edge for 22 and 24 gauge or switch to a knife for 8 6 and 3.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

The crock are really good


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

Theriot said:


> The crock are really good


A guy I work with swears by the Croc's strippers.

I use one of these:










Though mine are the model with the spring.


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

bubb_tubbs said:


> The strippers' screw cutters in particular are garbage. I completely wore them out doing fire alarm in a single parking garage where all we had were 8-32 2" screws in the van. 12 cuts and the edges were rounded enough that they would jam the tool when you would close it.
> 
> I took them back and got a replacement under warranty but I don't need that kind of headache from a tool. I use one of those one-size-fits-all strippers now, which are cheaper, have much better cutting edges, and have a greater range of effective stripping sizes without you having to turn them on their edge for 22 and 24 gauge or switch to a knife for 8 6 and 3.


Perhaps I will look at a similar option. I'll never return a hand tool under warranty. If I manage to break a tool during the normal course of my day, typically it's because I'm not using it as the manufacturer intended(f*cked up a pair of Kleins hammering with them - clearly not Klein's problem). So I'll learn my lesson(but still hammer with them, because really, who doesn't?), and pay my money for a new pair. If they break simply because they're of poor quality(like these Klein strippers), then I don't actually _want_ them. I personally vote with my money. If I think you make a crap product, then I will do you the service of _not_ purchasing it. I'll instead spend my money on someone else's product.

I've been looking around for those Croc strippers. Not intensely, but I hardly see any of the Rack-a-Tiers tools, aside from the Racky Bits. However, those look like they're pretty sturdy, and I might give it a try. Thanks, bubb.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

CanadianBrad said:


> Perhaps I will look at a similar option. I'll never return a hand tool under warranty. If I manage to break a tool during the normal course of my day, typically it's because I'm not using it as the manufacturer intended(f*cked up a pair of Kleins hammering with them - clearly not Klein's problem). So I'll learn my lesson(but still hammer with them, because really, who doesn't?), and pay my money for a new pair. If they break simply because they're of poor quality(like these Klein strippers), then I don't actually _want_ them. I personally vote with my money. If I think you make a crap product, then I will do you the service of _not_ purchasing it. I'll instead spend my money on someone else's product.
> 
> I've been looking around for those Croc strippers. Not intensely, but I hardly see any of the Rack-a-Tiers tools, aside from the Racky Bits. However, those look like they're pretty sturdy, and I might give it a try. Thanks, bubb.


Rack-a-Tiers Robertson impact/drill bits are also top notch in my experience, though I use the DeWalt ImpactReady ones now simply because I don't go to the supplier as often as I drive by Home Cheapo's. 

An apprentice got my old (new) Kleins after return. 

Another thing I've had a lot of difficulty with is my Klein conduit reamer. With normal use I've snapped the handle clean off three times when the blade caught on a burr and had it replaced for free all those times.

I'd love to completely ditch it but honestly the other options don't seem any better.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I like the klein cushion grip strippers, I just have the blue ones in the smaller wire sizes but use them for cutting faceplate screws all the time with no issue.



Get a lockable toolbox, its hard to say no to people borrowing your tools when your new but a locked toolbox will stop them doing it without you knowing.

http://www.homedepot.com/buy/paint/paint-tools/hyde-tools/9-12-in-length-pry-barscraper-64117.html 
always proves to be handy in my setup, I sharpen up the flat end on a bench grinder and use it as a rough chisel aswell as for prying you can get versions that are half catspaw and half flat bar but I use a regular catspaw on both ends so prefer to have them seperate.
http://www.homedepot.com/buy/paint/paint-tools/hyde-tools/9-12-in-length-pry-barscraper-64117.html


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Secret weapons for cutting 2x timber and ripping down ply quickly without going to the carpenters chop saw or getting a skilly out.

http://www.tajimatool.com/products/saws/contractor/view.php?page=all

http://www.silkysaws.com/Silky_Saws/Folding-Straight_2/Gomboy-Folding-Saw-685


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

For the OP, erics37 posted this tool list from Local 932 in another thread I was asking questions about. You may find it helpful.

1 pair side cutting pliers
1 pair diagonal cutting pliers
2 pair channel lock pliers
1 pair long nose pliers
1 10" adjustable wrench
1 Phillips screwdriver
1 Stubby screwdriver
1 5" blade screwdriver
1 8" blade screwdriver
1 scribe
1 hammer
1 wire skinning knife
1 tool container
1 center punch
1 torpedo level
1 set nut drivers (3/16" to 1/2"
1 tri-square
1 wire stripper
1 set Allen wrenches (3/16" to 3/8")
1 U.L. approved Wiggins or equal tester
1 insulated holding screwdriver
1 hacksaw with adjustable frame
1 3/4" x 12' steel tape measure
1 set combination wrenches (3/8" to 9/16" by 1/16ths)

Lots of guys will tell you that as an apprentice, you probably don't need a meter, or insulated tools. For what it's worth, I disagree. I bought a set of insulated screwdrivers and a Fluke T5-1000 once I had all the other tools I knew I needed, and could comfortably afford them. In my mind, it's difficult for to learn when/how to use these things from your teaching j-man if you don't have them. That's my personal opinion.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

CanadianBrad said:


> For the OP, erics37 posted this tool list from Local 932 in another thread I was asking questions about. You may find it helpful.
> 
> 1 pair side cutting pliers
> 1 pair diagonal cutting pliers
> ...


Good man............:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

bubb_tubbs said:


> A guy I work with swears by the Croc's strippers.
> 
> I use one of these:
> 
> ...


I use the same ones from Klein those have been around for ever and are still the best and are less than $10..............:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

CanadianBrad said:


> Lots of guys will tell you that as an apprentice, you probably don't need a meter, or insulated tools. For what it's worth, I disagree. I bought a set of insulated screwdrivers and a Fluke T5-1000 once I had all the other tools I knew I needed, and could comfortably afford them. In my mind, it's difficult for to learn when/how to use these things from your teaching j-man if you don't have them. That's my personal opinion.


I went for a Fluke 179 I got from a plant closure auction on eBay. Only used once and was just over $150 after shipping. It's come in handy because I've done a lot of fire alarm and control stuff that requires DC voltage.

If you're ever looking to upgrade your tester, I'm probably ditching it this year for an 87V or better and would cut a fellow Canajun a deal.


HARRY304E said:


> I use the same ones from Klein those have been around for ever and are still the best and are less than $10..............:thumbup::thumbup:


They are indeed the best. I'd like to learn to strip using my linesmen, but I can't be arsed. 

Closest I come to doing that is using my cable cutters to strip #6 and bigger.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

bubb_tubbs said:


> I went for a Fluke 179 I got from a plant closure auction on eBay. Only used once and was just over $150 after shipping. It's come in handy because I've done a lot of fire alarm and control stuff that requires DC voltage.
> 
> If you're ever looking to upgrade your tester, I'm probably ditching it this year for an 87V or better and would cut a fellow Canajun a deal.
> They are indeed the best. I'd like to learn to strip using my linesmen, but I can't be arsed.
> ...


With your lines men is fine but not as good as those strippers in fact they work better than anything on the old cloth-covered rubber conductors.:thumbsup:


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> With your lines men is fine but not as good as those strippers in fact they work better than anything on the old cloth-covered rubber conductors.:thumbsup:


I would never see those. Couldn't pay me enough to do house wiring.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

bubb_tubbs said:


> I would never see those. Couldn't pay me enough to do house wiring.


Well you have to do it as the boss ....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

bubb_tubbs said:


> I would never see those. Couldn't pay me enough to do house wiring.



Linesmans and a razor knife.

Bubba- Don't limit yourself.
After all you may own a house one day. :thumbsup:


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

leland said:


> Linesmans and a razor knife.
> 
> Bubba- Don't limit yourself.
> After all you may own a house one day. :thumbsup:


Doing your own place is a big difference from doing resi every day.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

bubb_tubbs said:


> Doing your own place is a big difference from doing resi every day.



No doubt. But I was 6 yrs into the trade before I had to drill up into a wall.

Pretty damn scary!!!!

I love commercial industrial as well. Just saying, you leave that and a wood frame structure is foreign.

I have seen some of the handy work of very good LICENSED ELECTRICIANS with commercial experience doing work in their own homes.

Hence my comment. :whistling2::thumbsup:


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

bubb_tubbs said:


> I went for a Fluke 179 I got from a plant closure auction on eBay. Only used once and was just over $150 after shipping. It's come in handy because I've done a lot of fire alarm and control stuff that requires DC voltage.
> 
> If you're ever looking to upgrade your tester, I'm probably ditching it this year for an 87V or better and would cut a fellow Canajun a deal.
> They are indeed the best. I'd like to learn to strip using my linesmen, but I can't be arsed.
> ...


You could definitely send your tester my way, shoot me a PM about that when that time arises. I love having that stuff kicking around.

My boss bitches to no end when he sees guys stripping with linesmen. He once bought 12 sets of strippers and put them in everyone's pouch, said he wasn't giving raises, but if you were so hard up for cash you couldn't afford a cheapie tool he'd shell out for ya.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

I've done both high rise resi and stick frame resi. I just can't stand it.

It's always been either boring, repetitive jobs or custom homes that are interesting but frustrating as hell because the ****** planners/decorators/owners can't make up their minds about layout and you end up doing the same rooms 200 times.


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

Sounds like fun. Back when I used to do brickwork, it used to be the same story. You'd be doing those fake stone exteriors(tons of fun, let me tell ya), and have some homeowner standing over your shoulder, trying to arrange for you.


----------



## slovak044 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the advice. Ive decided to not buy the set and buy individually. Most likely most of it will come from sears( since I get a discount might as well take advantage) I actually work in the lawn and garden section so I took a more thorough look at the tool section which thanks to my fiancé that is a tool consultant at sears showed me that sears has an electrical section primarily of greenlee stuff. But to let everyone know sears sells these brands:

Craftsman, craftsman professional, knipex, channel lock, greenlee, wiha, and fluke


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

slovak044 said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice. Ive decided to not buy the set and buy individually. Most likely most of it will come from sears( since I get a discount might as well take advantage) I actually work in the lawn and garden section so I took a more thorough look at the tool section which thanks to my fiancé that is a tool consultant at sears showed me that sears has an electrical section primarily of greenlee stuff. But to let everyone know sears sells these brands:
> 
> Craftsman, craftsman professional, knipex, channel lock, greenlee, wiha, and fluke


Get the insulated Wiha screwdriver set, its made in Germany and is real quality. You hopefully wont need the insulation but they really are top knotch screwdrivers.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I know what the Sears has around me. They have Knipex, too. Those adjustable pliers can't be beat.


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

I bought the insulated Wiha set for 36 dollars at Sears. Use them every day at a copper mine, (real dirty work) and they are the best i have ever seen! The proof is with the PH2... it looks perfect, minus some of the black coating on the tip. My brand new Klein drivers showed twisting after only a few days of use. I was a little worried the insulated drivers would take a beating, but they are more durable than you think.


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 13, 2011)

I am a union inside wiremen apprentice as well...about 1 year in at the moment.

All I can recommend is to have all the tools on the required tool list with you. I keep all my tools in a CLC 1539 per some guys on this site. i like that it zips up and makes throwing it in a gang box a no brainer. It holds a hack saw with ease and I can carry my whole kit in one bag and don't have to worry about stuff falling out if it gets tipped over. Heavy as all hell when loaded up. I looked at the veto bags but the price and the lack of easy storing bigger items like a hacksaw turned me off. I still might get one in the future...who knows.


The 1st year tool list is kind of a joke, at least mine was. It was about 8 items long or so...something like the following (my list is out in the car with my books so this is a rough guess of what is on it)

1)Pencil
2)Screwdriver set
3)Hammer
4)Knife
5)Side cutting pliers
6)torpedo level
7)slip-joint pliers
8)drywall saw

I was lucky/unlucky with my first job as I got on it early and it is still going on. 

I have "disobeyed" and picked up tools listed on the journeyman's tool list too make life easier. I simply was tired of asking to borrow tools to complete tasks my foreman was asking me to complete. 

1)Rotosplit. I picked up two. One for smaller MC wires like 12-2 all the way to 10-3 (10-7 depending on who you speak with...3 conductors, 3 grounded conductors and a ground). I also bought one for 1/2-3/4" flexible metal conduit. While I was told this was a contractor supplied item, I picked one up because other journeymen I was working with had them. It also made all the security doors on the job a breeze instead of using a hacksaw. Almost every door on the job needed 4 flexes...about 25 doors or so per floor times seven floors. I like the seatek brand. Made in USA and doesn't have a funky clamp system like the Ideal or some plastic adjustment pin like the Kline item.

2)Open-end box wrenches. I know for most commerical work all one really needs are a handful of SAE sizes but mostly 7/16" and 9/16". I bought a full set of 26 (13 SAE 13 metric) wrenches (one of the last sets of craftsman professionals forged in the USA). I know our journeymen's list requires SAE from 1/4"-15/16" or something to that effect. I know in the future we will be seeing more metric items. Also, the price was only a little more for the full set. 

I will be getting a small set of the open end box wrenches with the ratcheting box end in the future in just the most common sizes I use. These are a must for hanging trapeze, tightening conduit straps and most work. These are hard to find Made in USA and I might just settle for the gearwrench brand as they have a good reputation. 



*Belts/bags/totes...my thoughts so far
*
Now, I have been using a carpenter's toolbelt setup I was using to do home renovations with a family friend while I was in college. It is a big ol' nylon framing setup with shoulder straps. I used to be the tool mule on that job and would have to haul all kinds of stuff for my boss. IE. We would be flashing windows on the side of a house up on ladders, and I would have several different tin snips, hand brakes, flashing nails, etc etc.

I get my balls busted everyday because of it. I also agree that its too big and too heavy for this job. I just purchased my first nail apron (the new klein item...like a revised carhartt apron). The big tool belt setup is nice when I'm working solo up on a 10ft ladder. I was pulling MC and splicing up floor boxes from the floor below and having everything I needed at hand was nice. However it is big, it is bulky and it gets heavy on my back and shoulders...even with just the few essentials in it. 

I am going to try the apron thing out. However, without a cart I dunno how well thats gonna work out. I think a small open tote and my apron might work best and leave the heavy tool bag in the gang box with all the required stuff.

I've been devicing out the last few weeks and the small open tote that sits next to you is real nice for that kind of work. 

It seems like overkill but the big bag + small tote + apron might work best for this kind of work for me. Big bag stores all the required kit in the gang box. The small tote holds a variety of hand tools needed for the day but is worlds lighter and keeps them off of me. Finally the apron is there for wirenuts, hardware, pencils and the job specific tools for task at hand that go to and from the tote when done.



Do not get too hung up on brand names for stuff like side cutters or screwdrivers. My kline sidecutters almost need replacing already (mostly from cutting stuff I shouldn't and from using them as a hammer). Screwdrivers wear out no matter which brand. I picked up the kline journeyman 7 piece set for cheap ($35) online. When these are shot i'll try some other brand.

My beater slotted driver is an Ideal I received for free from the Ideal tool rep in class one night. Take a look at them too. Apparently, ideal just bought a bunch of factories here in the USA and all their hand tools will be made here from now on. They apparently had an issue last year with shipments being held up overseas due to politics/the foreign government. So far the thing is holding up like a champ. I've been chiseling, prying, carving, and doing demo with it for 3 months now and it looks pretty good.


----------



## slovak044 (Apr 16, 2012)

had my interview yesterday and found out if im accepted that my local will provide a set of tools. not sure what all this includes but i was preety happy to hear that


----------



## Dave L (Jul 6, 2011)

slovak044 said:


> had my interview yesterday and found out if im accepted that my local will provide a set of tools. not sure what all this includes but i was preety happy to hear that


I am hoping thats the way it may work for me. I am trying to get into a power plant and I know they supply everything - I think it might even be a policy. I am in school but that hasnt stopped me from buying pretty much everything :blink:that has been recommended on this site - Klien, Ideal, Wera, Wiha, Knipex, Channellock, Felo, Fluke.


----------



## slovak044 (Apr 16, 2012)

Dave L said:


> I am hoping thats the way it may work for me. I am trying to get into a power plant and I know they supply everything - I think it might even be a policy. I am in school but that hasnt stopped me from buying pretty much everything :blink:that has been recommended on this site - Klien, Ideal, Wera, Wiha, Knipex, Channellock, Felo, Fluke.



yea i know how i am ill end up buying a lot of stuff..i enjoy buying an using new tools/toys


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

Dave L said:


> I am hoping thats the way it may work for me. I am trying to get into a power plant and I know they supply everything - I think it might even be a policy. I am in school but that hasnt stopped me from buying pretty much everything :blink:that has been recommended on this site - Klien, Ideal, Wera, Wiha, Knipex, Channellock, Felo, Fluke.


I think it's pretty standard for heavy industry sites, especially unionized ones, to provide all the equipment. One of our primary sites is unionized by the UFCW, not IBEW, and provides all tools, equipment, and apparel. The only thing the staff are expected to provide are steel-toed boots, and they offer a yearly boot allowance.

However, having purchased my own tools(a full set of basic hand tools, a cordless drill, and an impact driver), I'm glad that I bought my own stuff, and got exactly what I wanted. I also like carrying more than an eight-tool pouch(like the local maintenance guys). It's pretty funny when a maintenance guy gets called to fix something, and shows up while everyone is freaking out because this uber-important machine is down. He shows up with his little tool sling, looks, and has to go back down to the maintenance shop to get a stubby screwdriver because there's no clearance for his 8" Robertson. Then, he comes back, gets the cover open, and has to go back to the shop again because the batteries in his rarely-used meter are dead. When he gets back, he discovers that he needs a certain hex key, and goes to find it. After five trips to and from the shop, and 30 minutes wasted wandering around, he's completed the job.

For the OP: It's nice to have a job that'll provide stuff for you, but I'd seriously recommend picking up stuff as time goes on, just to assemble your own set. Then, should you change jobs, you've already got them. Also allows you to do work on the side. It's a bonus that you don't have that financial burden on your shoulders straight off the bat, though.


----------



## slovak044 (Apr 16, 2012)

CanadianBrad said:


> For the OP: It's nice to have a job that'll provide stuff for you, but I'd seriously recommend picking up stuff as time goes on, just to assemble your own set. Then, should you change jobs, you've already got them. Also allows you to do work on the side. It's a bonus that you don't have that financial burden on your shoulders straight off the bat, though.



that's what i plan on doing especially because Ive already started to pick up some small side jobs but like you said its nice i don't have to worry about getting a bunch of stuff right away if accepted


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

Non insulated drivers - Felo

Insulated drivers - Wera

11 in 1 - Klein 

Insulated and non insulated pliers - knipex

Hack saw - Lenox

A nice hard hat with a nice pad is a good investment as well. A strong yet lightweight one will save your neck. Skull guard is a good brand


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

CanadianBrad said:


> I think it's pretty standard for heavy industry sites, especially unionized ones, to provide all the equipment. One of our primary sites is unionized by the UFCW, not IBEW, and provides all tools, equipment, and apparel. The only thing the staff are expected to provide are steel-toed boots, and they offer a yearly boot allowance.
> 
> However, having purchased my own tools(a full set of basic hand tools, a cordless drill, and an impact driver), I'm glad that I bought my own stuff, and got exactly what I wanted. I also like carrying more than an eight-tool pouch(like the local maintenance guys). It's pretty funny when a maintenance guy gets called to fix something, and shows up while everyone is freaking out because this uber-important machine is down. He shows up with his little tool sling, looks, and has to go back down to the maintenance shop to get a stubby screwdriver because there's no clearance for his 8" Robertson. Then, he comes back, gets the cover open, and has to go back to the shop again because the batteries in his rarely-used meter are dead. When he gets back, he discovers that he needs a certain hex key, and goes to find it. After five trips to and from the shop, and 30 minutes wasted wandering around, he's completed the job.
> 
> For the OP: It's nice to have a job that'll provide stuff for you, but I'd seriously recommend picking up stuff as time goes on, just to assemble your own set. Then, should you change jobs, you've already got them. Also allows you to do work on the side. It's a bonus that you don't have that financial burden on your shoulders straight off the bat, though.


They would run me for that


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

slovak044 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a newbie to the trade haven't even fully been accepted into my apprenticeship yet but i wanted to start gathering up some tools so i had a few questions.
> 
> 1. would it be better to by a set like this http://www.service.kleintools.com/Tools/PRD/Category/Journeyman%20Tool%20Sets%20TOOLSET-JMANSETS/Product/80141 or just go piece by piece.
> 
> ...


I would go with craftsman pro and the good greenlee...they is some good greenlee left in the sears


----------

